

Ask HN: If I mod a GPLv3 webapp and host it must I release source? - gregking

After an hour or so of reading it's my understanding that this is only required for AGPL.  Any insight is appreciated.
======
icey
I am not a lawyer, nor am I deeply versed in the nuances of GPL.

That being said, I believe the intention of the Affero clause was to close the
loophole in the GPL which allowed companies to keep their products closed
source as they never actually provided the software to their customers .

------
wmf
IANAL but your understanding is correct.

